# [SOLVED] Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear All,

I want to buy a Graphics Card for my PC. So you all are requested to advise me. 

My objective is to play 3D games & HD too. Memory doesn't matters.

PC:- Intel DG31PR Motherboard
Intel Dual Core E5300 Processor
1GB DDR2 RAM

My Budget is Under $60.


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Is this an OEM (HP-Dell-etc.) PC? 
Your Mobo has a PCI-E x16 slot.
Brand & Model of the PSU?
What OS?
You will also need more RAM if you want to game so I doubt if your $60 budget will get you anywhere close to doing what you want.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

The best card at that price point is probably the Radeon HD 6570.

An HD 6670 would be a good option if you can stretch your budget a little.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Thanks Tyree & gcavan for the quick reply.

Yes it is an OEM - Dell
Windows 7, SP1 OS.
Power Supply:- ICOOL IC450W SATAPLUS (20+4PIN)

Well, I want to know the role of PSU in graphics card??

Will upgrading RAM to 3 GB help??


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

@gcavan, as you suggested Radeon HD6570.

It has 1GB DDR3 Memory but my RAM is DDR2 & board supports the same i.e. DDR2.

So, Can i know the difference between these two?


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Your PSU is poor quality and probably a few yrs. old and should be replaced before installing a dedicated GPU and that will take your $60 budget: Antec NEO ECO 520C 520W Continuous Power ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

For RAM, Crucial brand is the best choice for OEM Mobo's to avoid problems and RAM should be installed in matched pairs to avoid compatibility issues.
Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT25664AA800 - Newegg.com

The above, plus the 6570 GPU, is putting you at just under $200.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*



> It has 1GB DDR3 Memory but my RAM is DDR2 & board supports the same i.e. DDR2.
> So, Can i know the difference between these two?


The type of system memory you have has no bearing on the type of video memory used on the graphics card and vice versa.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

I'm not too sure his E5300 is going to really be able to back up a gpu very well in terms of HD and games.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Thanks gcavan for reply & thanks to emosun for the valuable advise.


@tyree, what about Radeon 5450 1GB & Radeon 5450 2GB. 
Will they work on the same??

Does GPU's Clock speed & Memory matter?





Regards,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

You would still need a PSU with a 5450 and more RAM to play games effectively.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Well tyree,

Is this Radeon 5450 1GB & 2GB better than HD6570?

As emosun said, E5300 will not handle HD games. Is it true??


Regards,


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*



> Is this Radeon 5450 1GB & 2GB better than HD6570


The newest generation of video cards are always better than the last. 

-6570 is a higher model and a new generation than the older 5450



> As emosun said, E5300 will not handle HD games. Is it true??


The CPU won't limit you on on a resolution like 1920 x 1080 which is current high Definition (HD). What will limit you is the graphics card. If the CPU can't handle the game though, that will limit the GPU. 

Basically what the GPU handles is pixels and creating textures from those pixels. If the CPU is having a hard time rendering the AI for a game then the GPU will suffer and won't synchronize properly.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Thanks McNinja, Is HD6570 better than GT-9500 & GeForce 5200. When I had these two, I had clearly seen the difference in gaming. Will I get better gaming than these two??


In post #9 I had asked "Does GPU's Clock speed & Memory matter?" but didnt get an answer.

Please give an answer..



Regards,


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Okay so lets start off with comparing CPU's to a GPU processor. While I'm not sure on the exact instruction sets I know that GPU processors run together and CPU is meant to run each core by itself unless a program can handle it and run multiple cores in parallel processing.

So know that I guess we figure that GPU cores run together (parrallel) and the CPU is a bit harder to program for since there already os many things going at once.

What the clock speeds do is how much texture can be outputted through the pixels. 

Best way I think I can put it is thus;
-Pixels are a limited amount 
-shaders (textures) fill the pixels and are constantly changing 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-aliasing


> Supersample anti-aliasing, a method of smoothing images rendered in computer-generated imagery
> Multisample anti-aliasing, a type of anti-aliasing, a technique used in computer graphics to improve image quality


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multisample_anti-aliasing


> According to the OpenGL GL_ARB_multisample specification,[1] "multisampling" refers to a specific optimization of supersampling. The specification dictates that the renderer evaluate the fragment program once per pixel, and only "truly" supersample the depth and stencil values. (This is not the same as supersampling but, by the OpenGL 1.5 specification,[2] the definition had been updated to include fully supersampling implementations as well.)


So basically the higher you raise your core clock speeds and memory the more texture filling you can do. 

There are also ROPS


> The Render Output Unit, often abbreviated as "ROP", and sometimes called (perhaps more properly) Raster Operations Pipeline, is one of the final steps in the rendering process of modern 3D accelerator boards. The pixel pipelines take pixel and texel information and process it, via specific matrix and vector operations, into a final pixel or depth value. The ROPs perform the transactions between the relevant buffers in the local memory — this includes writing or reading values, as well as blending them together.


Graphic cards are complicated.

I'll show you a comparison.
Video Card Comparison - GPUReview.com

You can't directly compare the two cards and their amount of cores since AMD splits their cores into 3 operations and NVIDIA uses unified cores


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Oh Thanks McNinja for guidance,

HD6570 is much better than others in the same budget.


I want to know about PCI & PCI-E x16. Can I have the difference??

Regards,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

You want the PCI-E x16


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

PCI max capcity according to wikipedia is:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conventional_PCI


> 133 MB/s (32-bit at 33 MHz)
> 266 MB/s (32-bit at 66 MHz or 64-bit at 33 MHz)
> 533 MB/s (64-bit at 66 MHz)


PCI-E for current speeds are thus: (PCI-E 4.0 is not out yet and cards are not even able to to saturate the PCI-E 2.0 spec yet.)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express


> Per lane (each direction):
> 
> v1.x: 250 MB/s (2.5 GT/s)
> v2.x: 500 MB/s (5 GT/s)
> ...


That's with current PCI-E 3.0 lanes (16 per slot) at 985 mb/s.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express


> 16 lane slot (each direction):
> 
> v1.x: 4 GB/s (40 GT/s)
> v2.x: 8 GB/s (80 GT/s)
> ...


As you can see PCI-E far outstrips PCI bandwidth by a giant margin.


----------



## MarkNAndrews (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Compatible Graphics Card for Intel DG31PR*

Thanks for the help guys. Marking as solved.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

